# Got her home :) Big Day for our new pup



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

We've been home about an hour and 15 mins, after a 2 hour ride from the breeders. Holy smokes; we're exhausted. 

We kept our new, yet-to-be-named girl on our laps; my kids handed off a couple times and my wife took a shift.

We chose from a group of three. We watched them interact with one-another, and tried experiments such as leaving one in the pen alone with our backs turned from it. We ended up with the least-energy of the pups; I won't say low energy - but she's at least medium energy. While two of the pups were up yelping or seeking attention, our pup sat quietly gnawing at a rope or chew toy. 

Besides nearly getting a ticket for ENTIRELY too much cute transported across county lines, the trip went well. When we got home I took puppy to the place I want her to potty. After 10 minutes or so she started wandering around the yard. I snapped a few photos, below, of her romping. 

When I could see puppy getting tired, I had the kids walk to the house. I made sorta kissy sounds for the pup and whistled. She looked and I turned to walk towards the house. After 20 feet I turned to see her following. I moved to her, she stopped and headed back to the field. I whistled again, she turned. Stopped, started poopin. I clapped and cheered and praised her! When she was done, I knelt and she came bounding over to me. 

Bringing her inside we allowed our cats to observe her through closed glass doors. While puppy was napping on my laps the larger of our two cats visited me. He sniffed a couple times and that was that. So far, No drama at introduction. Good news indeed. Anywho - what you all REALLY care about - the pics:


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations! She is a beautiful puppy! I'm glad to hear you guys have started off on a great foot! Enjoy all that I'd yet to come... Especially all the little naps she will take in your arms and on you lap!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you! Still no drama. A few minutes ago, my daughter was holding puppy on the couch. One of our cats walked in, sat about 5 feet away on an ottoman and napped. VERY encouraging.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats dmp! We were anxious to hear how today went for you! Exciting she's finally home and settling in well. She is bea-u-tiful! Now we have a loooong 6 day wait to go pick up one of her brothers!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwwwwww... She is adorable!! Congratulations! ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JOGaRmuxII


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's a beautiful little girl. Take lots of pictures. They grow up way to fast.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Holy cow. Trying to go to bed now. She's in the kennel area, with a crate and mommy-scented towel from her previous home (breeder) 

Its....uh...loud. Very. Very. Loud.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

dmp said:


> Holy cow. Trying to go to bed now. She's in the kennel area, with a crate and mommy-scented towel from her previous home (breeder)
> 
> Its....uh...loud. Very. Very. Loud.


Ear plugs are what you need for the first couple of nights.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So cute.....hope you got some sleep :-[ She really is gorgous and the nights do improve (we had 5 terrible nights, he didn't like the crate door being closed).

TexasRed is right - take lots of photos, they grow so quickly. Enjoy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good looker you got yourself there dmp 

Very impressed with the size of your garden in the video!
She will have hours of fun there!!!  

Enjoy 

Hobbsy


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> dmp said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow. Trying to go to bed now. She's in the kennel area, with a crate and mommy-scented towel from her previous home (breeder)
> ...


Just let her be then? When she got quiet I placed her in an open create next to me as I napped on the couch. Slept off and on.  




hotmischief said:


> So cute.....hope you got some sleep :-[ She really is gorgous and the nights do improve (we had 5 terrible nights, he didn't like the crate door being closed).
> 
> TexasRed is right - take lots of photos, they grow so quickly. Enjoy


Got about 4 hours, total...two potty breaks  




hobbsy1010 said:


> Good looker you got yourself there dmp
> 
> Very impressed with the size of your garden in the video!
> She will have hours of fun there!!!
> ...


Thanks! We have 10 acres - excited for puppy to get to explore the whole place!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Today -

Exhaustion sets in. I woke her at 1:30a and 4a for potty breaks. Both times she made a piddle, then came to sit at my feet as if to say "Okay...it's c-c-cold out!"

She made two piddles and a poo in the house; but she's made 4 poo's outside. Such a sweet baby, for sure....

After seeing the kids off at the bus, she and I napped for a couple hours. During our sleep time I've placed her in a carrier and she sleeps fine. Tonite and today she'll play in the kennel. I managed to entice her into the kennel with a peanut-butter filled Kong. Praised her lots. Will work more on that in 5 minute intervals, today.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations! She is sooooo gorgeous!! 8)

Let me tell you a secret about the drama part - it might never come! After raising our Tasmanian devil, I mean our oldest V. Sophie, our little Pacsirta seems like an angel. Every day I tell to myself "nah, this can't be true" or "something is wrong with her". it's like I'm waiting for something crazy to happen and it isn't. I hope I'm not jinxing anything here now... ;D

Enjoy your little girl and don't forget to tell us her name!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

She is a cutie. I remember when we brought Mac home the puppy naps were great. He would lay on my chest and we would take naps a couple times a day. At 60 lbs no naps on my chest now!!

I noticed on the pictures and video that she is putting her tail deep between her legs. This is expected as she is ajusting but to help her feel more confident you could pick her tail up when you notice she has it between her legs(if you aren't already doing this). It will help her to feel more confident and thus adjust quicker.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> Congratulations! She is sooooo gorgeous!! 8)
> 
> Let me tell you a secret about the drama part - it might never come! After raising our Tasmanian devil, I mean our oldest V. Sophie, our little Pacsirta seems like an angel. Every day I tell to myself "nah, this can't be true" or "something is wrong with her". it's like I'm waiting for something crazy to happen and it isn't. I hope I'm not jinxing anything here now... ;D
> 
> Enjoy your little girl and don't forget to tell us her name!


Thank you very much! We have her decidedly in the kennel today. I coxed her in using the kong, again. As she sat and dug for the treat, I closed the kennel door. She looked up at me and started to whine. I turned away. My wife was watching from another room and told me when puppy sat. I turned to see her sitting nicely at the door. I praised her, and wedged the kong between the bars. Puppy went for it. As our cats walked/stalked around the kennel, puppy got more and more relaxed. Now she's napping nicely. She looked so sweet, I wanted to take a photo. Unfortunately she awoke to the 'beep' of my autofocus. Still made for great pics, in my humble opinion. 




born36 said:


> She is a cutie. I remember when we brought Mac home the puppy naps were great. He would lay on my chest and we would take naps a couple times a day. At 60 lbs no naps on my chest now!!
> 
> I noticed on the pictures and video that she is putting her tail deep between her legs. This is expected as she is ajusting but to help her feel more confident you could pick her tail up when you notice she has it between her legs(if you aren't already doing this). It will help her to feel more confident and thus adjust quicker.


We noticed the tail at the breeder; she was the one of three who did that. I became cautious so I watched her specifically. Each time she was set down, her tail would fold. Within a couple seconds, 30 max, she'd be right back at it, wagging and what not. I'll try picking up her tail while praising.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

She is adorable. Sounds like you're off a great start!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Ugh. MY heart is ripped apart. While playing at a light jog/fast walk several hours ago, she got behind me. As I turned to greet her, she was running up behind me and got right under my legs. I ended up giving her a kick and she stumbled. She's gimpy now; right rear leg is held up. 
I called our vet; he said if I can articulate the leg across the full range of motion (which I can), there's no swelling, marking, or otherwise things looking wrong (there's not), and I can apply pressure along various points (I can) without her nipping or crying or pulling away, I might want to give it over night to see how she's progressing.

I feel like a first time parent; with a baby who has a cold or something. Over the hours, as she walks I see her putting the leg down every so often. At first, she never touched it to the ground, but as the hours go by she's tried.
As-is she puts the leg down about every 3-4 steps now. I can tell its painful for her, though; she's still favouring it. 

Am trying to do the whole 'she's a young pup; she'll get her nicks and bruises' talk, but I'm devastated.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

I can imagine how you feel. I felt that way when Coco hurt her paw and again when I brought her to visit a hunt dog trainer. Vs are tough. We do our best. 
Tmrw is a new day and hopefully she will be able to weigh bear. If she continues to favour her paw, just a quick but expensive trip to the vet .

I have read all your posts and how excited everyone is .... she is lucky to be such a warm, active and fun family.

I am sending you positive thoughts. I know how terrible it feels when your pup is ill or injured. I am sorry that you feel so devastated. She is lucky to be with you.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the injury. Give her a bit of time and it most likely will be okay. If it continues for 48 hrs without improvement (not completely better) then go to the vet. 

They are experts at getting under your feet at this age. Although at a year old Mac is still an expert.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Coco said:


> I can imagine how you feel. I felt that way when Coco hurt her paw and again when I brought her to visit a hunt dog trainer. Vs are tough. We do our best.
> Tmrw is a new day and hopefully she will be able to weigh bear. If she continues to favour her paw, just a quick but expensive trip to the vet .
> 
> I have read all your posts and how excited everyone is .... she is lucky to be such a warm, active and fun family.
> ...


Means a lot to me; thank you! This morning I took her out-potty. Every other step she tried with the leg. Encouraging. 

Best part is - she did great; we kept her in the kennel all night (albeit with my daughter camped-out beside her). Had I woken up 5 minutes earlier she would have held her 'tinkle' all night (from about 10p to 4am). Just as I was about to have her step out of the kennel she pottied on the 'training pads' we set for her.
When I took her outside, 1 minute later, she poo'd just fine and looked up at me. I motioned to the house "Inside!" She trotted to the house door. (she developed a cute way; if I tell her 'inside' she goes to the door and waits for me. I open the door, but she won't enter until I go in and invite her. Precious-little-thing) 





born36 said:


> Sorry to hear about the injury. Give her a bit of time and it most likely will be okay. If it continues for 48 hrs without improvement (not completely better) then go to the vet.
> 
> They are experts at getting under your feet at this age. Although at a year old Mac is still an expert.


Thank you much. Seeing a little progress helps. I'll evaluate things once i get home from work tonite; unless my wife calls before then with other than 'it seems to be getting better' type info.

This board is a mental life preserver.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

V's are resiliemnt crets, she''s bounce back.



I'm trousered and shoudn't neposting...there;s rules agianst it im sure....


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> V's are resilient crets, she''s bounce back.


Thanks much - cheers!



Ozkar said:


> I'm trousered and shoudn't neposting...there;s rules agianst it im sure....


Trousered? As in... 'wearing trousers/pants'? I'm sure there are no rules about wearing clothes when posting...


Does Trousered mean 'a wee bit tipsy'? Or tired?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Update from my wife: Puppy was using the injured leg to scratch at her collar somewhat (something she's done since minute one). She got a couple attempts w/ the injured leg, before switching. 

Breathing easier now. 

Also - pup has done great this morning with potty, AND with the Cats. Puppy, of course, wants to approach the cats to play! Because, why not, right?  Cats are moving freely in the room around the Pup, more jealous, if cats can feel that, than bitterness. Every morning the cats sit with mom as she sips coffee - today Pup was there. Cats 'lurked'.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope Puppy is all better very soon!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

dmp - I am sure we have all accidently trodden on our pups at some time or other. I am sure that won't be the last. We did exactly the same with our boy when we bought him home, he just tried to stay so close to us. My poor Gt Dane, trod on his tail a few times and his feet - buy they do bounce back, and let me tell ya - a few times I thought he had broken something, but gradually the pain goes and they are alright. It amazes me how flexible there little limbs are - but they also learn from this experience and my puppy became much more careful of where not to stand very quickly 

You're forgiven this time but don't do it again!!! :-* :-*


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

^^ Thank you very much; even for the scolding. Earned. Received. Appreciated. 

BEFORE my size 12s got ahold of puppy, I walked her around the yard and behind the barn. As we came to the near-side
of the barn, I noticed two large Canadian geese in our pond. Puppy was oblivious; she just wanted to catch me. As our homestead
grows with Chickens, a couple turkeys, and maybe a cow, I hope Pup learns to get-along great with them.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Terrible cell phone pic of Puppy resting...

Separation anxiety sucks. My anxiety - not hers.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

dmp said:


> ^^ Thank you very much; even for the scolding. Earned. Received. Appreciated.
> 
> BEFORE my size 12s got ahold of puppy, I walked her around the yard and behind the barn. As we came to the near-side
> of the barn, I noticed two large Canadian geese in our pond. Puppy was oblivious; she just wanted to catch me. As our homestead
> grows with Chickens, a couple turkeys, and maybe a cow, I hope Pup learns to get-along great with them.


I think you will find that your new girl will love the chickens and turkeys. They will make a yummy afternoon snack when your not around!!  

Thanks for sharing your new girl DMP. I'm living the excitement of a new puppy vicariously through you.....


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok. U got some great advice. And sounds like youre doing very well. Maybe i missed it, but wut in the **** is puupys name????? Lol ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay folks - 

So, I learned about the "floating rib" via a visit to the Vet last night. She's still limping, and I saw the very strange 'lump' as she moved around. 

Worst part is, she does have a break. It's along/near a growth plate too. We'll know in a week (based on its healing) the seriousness. Could mean surgery later in life.

:-/ I'm crushed. But, gotta move forward.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear the bad news... Poor little thing! All you can do now is look at the big picture and know in the long run that Puppy will be okay. You will take good care of her, and she will heal up, and have a long and happy life. Accidents happen. :'( Don't beat yourself up about it any more.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

dmp said:


> Ozkar said:
> 
> 
> > V's are resilient crets, she''s bounce back.
> ...


Trousered is an English/Aussie term meaning........ wankered, totalled, rat arsed, sozzled, pissed, off your nut, spastic, obliterated.....  Or really drunk  

Sorry to hear about pups leg. (Have you named her yet???? FFS get on with it if you havn't . 

When Ozkar was 12 weeks old, my mother in law, despite repeated requests not to, walked the dog with a full shopping trolley and naturally, ran over his paw with it. It broke one of his toes, but the vet said there is nothing they can do and to just try and keep him off it. It healed up soon enough. But, i totally get how gutted you would have felt, hurting your precious puppy. Don't seat it.... it'll happen more than once in there lifetime......


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> So sorry to hear the bad news... Poor little thing! All you can do now is look at the big picture and know in the long run that Puppy will be okay. You will take good care of her, and she will heal up, and have a long and happy life. Accidents happen. :'( Don't beat yourself up about it any more.


Thank you very much. 



Ozkar said:


> Trousered is an English/Aussie term meaning........ wankered, totalled, rat arsed, sozzled, pissed, off your nut, spastic, obliterated.....  Or really drunk
> 
> Sorry to hear about pups leg. (Have you named her yet???? FFS get on with it if you havn't .
> 
> When Ozkar was 12 weeks old, my mother in law, despite repeated requests not to, walked the dog with a full shopping trolley and naturally, ran over his paw with it. It broke one of his toes, but the vet said there is nothing they can do and to just try and keep him off it. It healed up soon enough. But, i totally get how gutted you would have felt, hurting your precious puppy. Don't seat it.... it'll happen more than once in there lifetime......


Cheers, Ozkar. Really helps reading the board. I'm a little shocked at how invasive this dog is to my psyche. I maintain sensations of grappling a 16-legged octopus (sedecimopus?) of awesomeness, wrapping tentacles of love and cuteness around every aspect of consciousness.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your little girl :'( I'm sure she'll be back on her paws in no time. 

I actually am impressed with your devotion to this little pup and all the little things you and your family are doing. Even though it seems like common sense, there are so many people out there who have slightest idea what it takes to raise a puppy. 

I think it is quite impossible to own a Vizsla and NOT fall in love with it the first time you see one. My husband was a little reluctant about getting our little Pacsirta, but guess who's now plastered all over the walls and floor when the puppy is in the room?! : It takes a man to show this much emotion and unconditional love towards a puppy 8)


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Suliko said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your little girl :'( I'm sure she'll be back on her paws in no time.
> 
> I actually am impressed with your devotion to this little pup and all the little things you and your family are doing. Even though it seems like common sense, there are so many people out there who have slightest idea what it takes to raise a puppy.
> 
> I think it is quite impossible to own a Vizsla and NOT fall in love with it the first time you see one. My husband was a little reluctant about getting our little Pacsirta, but guess who's now plastered all over the walls and floor when the puppy is in the room?! : It takes a man to show this much emotion and unconditional love towards a puppy 8)


wow. THANK YOU for that. Up to this point I generally feel like a failure with my 'puppy skills'. In fact, I debated posting the news of her fracture for fear of getting lambasted for being careless, or a bad owner. I'm frustrated because having a new human baby was SO. MUCH. EASIER for me. 
Being a father is second nature for me. I connect so easily with my kids and my intuition leads me to 'know' them. If somebody said "Darin, you can have a baby right this minute; say the word" I'd say YES! without even a moment's reserve. 
With the dog, I can't yet read her body language and barely communicate. I feel inept. But...when she wakes from a nap, moves across the room JUST to lay her head on my foot and go back to sleep...then I feel like it'll be okay. Make sense?

 Because I won't have more children - I deeply love the two I have - this pup is going to ease that Paternal Instinct a little bit. Just a little bit. Am completely looking forward to the journey.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She will heal quickly and will be back to running on all four feet in no time. I can't even count how many times I've tripped over one of my dogs.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think just about everyone has accidentally stepped on their dog or tripped over them at some point in time, typically when they're new. She's completely new to you and that whole being under your feet thing is an adjustment. With her being a baby she'll stick close to your leg so it's hard to avoid tripping over them in the first few days...especially with your first pup. She will heal up- you didn't break her. And if she's coming across the room to sleep next to you then you haven't scarred her for life- she trusts you.

The communication piece comes with time. Pretty soon you'll know what each look means, how she's feeling by how she hangs her head, what each tail wag means, etc. By the time you're a few months in you'll feel like it's second nature and she'll have you wrapped around her finger! You'll be a pro.

3 days until we pick up her brother!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

KB87 said:


> I think just about everyone has accidentally stepped on their dog or tripped over them at some point in time, typically when they're new. She's completely new to you and that whole being under your feet thing is an adjustment. With her being a baby she'll stick close to your leg so it's hard to avoid tripping over them in the first few days...especially with your first pup. She will heal up- you didn't break her. And if she's coming across the room to sleep next to you then you haven't scarred her for life- she trusts you.
> 
> The communication piece comes with time. Pretty soon you'll know what each look means, how she's feeling by how she hangs her head, what each tail wag means, etc. By the time you're a few months in you'll feel like it's second nature and she'll have you wrapped around her finger! You'll be a pro.
> 
> 3 days until we pick up her brother!


Thanks K. Much appreciated. I know Brother will be amazing for you guys. Momma, Maggie, is WONDERFUL. And Dad - he's a BIG, broad strong guy. Very approachable, and loveable, too!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

So...I think we have a name.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't keep us in suspense....

My last V I had her name picked out before I she was conceived.
I think I have a breeder chosen and a name for my next V.
Only one problem I won't be getting another V for two- three years.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Aoife - Like "Eve-ah"...but a slight 'f' to the v.

Irish...derived from the Irish aoibh, meaning "beauty", "pleasure" or "radiant goddess"


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

No worries, *dmp*, you are not a failure! You're doing great!  BTW my Sophie's best friend GSP Mia got her front leg broken by her owner when she was a puppy. He accidentally stepped on it! Poor Mia wore cast for quite some time. Now she's soooo fast, hardly any dog can keep up with her speeds - like a lightning bolt!  

I love the new name you have picked for your girl. Is this the right pronunciation? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7D25ZsJdHQ


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you Suliko - means a lot to me. 

Aoife's pain meds are working it seems; she's shown a lot more energy today. Saw her with a normal gait for probably 10 meters at a time. She'd rest it for 30 meters, but on our soft little walks in the grass, she's showing improvement. 

Yes! that's the name  But we'll say it with a softer "F" cuz we're from the Midwest USA.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I know a beautiful Saluki named Aoife... great name!


----------

